# mini filter for a 4-5g tank



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi there,

I am in the market for a mini filter to fit a 9x9 cube tank and I was wondering if anyone could recommend one.

Ones I am looking at, eheim liberty 100 and the aquaclear mini.

any ideas?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

you looking for a canister filter?? i have a real good one in mind..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

?? what is it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they sell a turtle style filter at petsmart but its kinda like a canister. It comes with a spray bar. 
Lee's make s a dinky lil filter with a cute spray bar... lol but its still on the small side...

I wanna see what ran has.. :3


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got the ZooMed MC-10 (now called the microclean 304). I originally bought it 3 yrs ago from Menagerie. It has worked flawlessly. Puts out a good flow rate, and you cram it full of whatever media you want (in my case, just filter floss alone).

Zoomed also makes a very neat mini canister filter: http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?ref=7&products_id=404
It's the filter than Ciddian was describing. I've also heard that it has a bit of a low flow rate however. Bigalsonline.ca has it for $49.99: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=36123;category_id=2259 
I'm sure that you can probably find it elsewhere online for cheaper, and have them price match it.

The Hydor pico internal filter is also supposed to be pretty good:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=33600;category_id=1717;pcid1=2885;pcid2=

Looking forward to seeing pics of your nano tank once you've got it set up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes thats the one... It has a rather large sponge and noodle things in it too. Thanks Crazy


----------



## imhandy2 (Apr 14, 2006)

In my 5G bowfront planted I had the whisper that came with it but just recently replaced it with a A/C 10 and inserted my CO2 airstone into the filter media, it acts as a good reactor as aposed to having a reactor in the tank and taking up what little space there is. I thought about a canister but it wouldn't give me the option as a reactor and I keep the level topped up as not to break the watersurface that inturn would deplete my C02 prematurely. I am very pleased with the tank and want to enter it in a contest, my 75g is another story. I will get some pics posted once photobucket is back up and running.

Regards,

Terry.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually those were what i was thinking about.. i have one here running my 1ft cube.. i wouldn't reccomend them for anything larger... max probably 1.5 ft. The flow rate decreases quite a bit with time.. but its great for small tanks. i however, have a tendency to love overfiltering my tanks...


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a small nano filter and heater that would be ideal for that tank. I can bring them down to you sometime this week if we can get together. The heater is from Hydor and the filter from Tom.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

do you carry that stuff normally at your store jason?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes they are always in stock. I will be getting those cube tanks and lights next week as well. I really like those nano filters, they come with a little spray bar.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

right, a heater... forgot about that... how big is the hydor?

I think I am going to use the red sea deco art nano filter for the tank. Do you have a link to the one you recommend?


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I was hopeing to get a chance to come down to meet you this week Matt and show you that filter and heater. The heater is very small and its not designed like your typical heater. Its more like a submersible heat pad, 7.5w and it can be buried in the gravel. 3-4 inches tall and 2-3 inches wide and 1/4 inch thick. I thought those Red sea nano filters are great but the supplier has had alot of trouble getting a steady supply and the parts have been a nightmare to get. I dont think Red sea is serious about making that filter mainstream here in Canada with the whole C.S.A. BS. Im not privy to the whole relationship but the supplier has given up on them for now. They are a great little unit for sure. But the supply should be steady for it to make a real go here.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

*Cutest Filter Ever*

I picked up this red sea filter the other day and figured I'd share. It's called the red sea nano filter 'Deco Art'. Not sure what it has to do with art deco or even deco art, but hey its a name.

here are couple snap shots. I am a heater and a tank short of having all what's required. I hope those cube tanks are ready and waiting!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holo arent those too bloody cute?! The sponge for them is a heck of a lot bigger that i though, that is definatly nice. Where did you pick that one up again?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i got it at good ole big als miss.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks buddy ^^


----------

